# marbled salamander care



## thickgiraffe (Oct 23, 2007)

anyone familiar with keeping these salamanders and their care. any extra info would be great.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Ambystoma opacum - This is a good site with information on them.
I'd say there care is much like any Ambystomatids- they're just abit shyer than most but otherwise they need about the same care as Tiger Salamanders.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

I would class this species as very shy.
When I have kept them in the past I have only ever seen them at night when i have used a very dull torch and shone it near the set up.


----------



## thickgiraffe (Oct 23, 2007)

i had thought hey would be a little shy being a mole salamander which doesnt bother me at all. does anyone know what food that i cant find on my farm would be good for them to eat e.g. crickets etc. someone has told me waxworms but they are really fatty and amphibians in captivity get fat enough if you arnt careful without giving them the herp version of a huge fruit pastille!


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

thickgiraffe said:


> i had thought hey would be a little shy being a mole salamander which doesnt bother me at all. does anyone know what food that i cant find on my farm would be good for them to eat e.g. crickets etc. someone has told me waxworms but they are really fatty and amphibians in captivity get fat enough if you arnt careful without giving them the herp version of a huge fruit pastille!


 Unless every inch of your farm is covered in chemicals I'd go out and dig some worms! You could even start a colony to be on the safe side- just collect worms from a chemical free area. Worms are perfect for Salamanders in my opinion because they're nutritious, natural, and easy to get. Crickets aren't so good for nutrients and waxworms as you say should only be a treat.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

morg said:


> I would class this species as very shy.
> When I have kept them in the past I have only ever seen them at night when i have used a very dull torch and shone it near the set up.


You have kept everything i want!


----------

